# The History and Antiquities of Dissenting Churches -- Walter Wilson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2008)

_The History and Antiquities of Dissenting Churches and Meeting Houses_ by Walter Wilson is available online as follows:

Vol. 1
Vol. 2
Vol. 3
Vol. 4


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 7, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _The History and Antiquities of Dissenting Churches and Meeting Houses_ by Walter Wilson is available online as follows:
> 
> Vol. 1
> Vol. 2
> ...



I have them at my library!


----------



## Grymir (Oct 7, 2008)

This looks like a good read!!

quote - "It is quite natural that popish writers should 
bend the facts of ecclesiastical history to support 
the vast fabric of clerical dominion, so essential 
to the existence of their church ; but that Protestant 
writers should have fallen into the same 
error is not a little extraordinary. Unfortunately, 
the subject has been handled principally 
by persons who have been more concerned to 
exalt the dignity of the priesthood than to promote 
the kingdom of Christ. Hence the insufferable 
pride, the sectarian bigotry, and the 
malicions representations of churchmen"

I like sectarian bigotry!!


----------

